# It is a good time to buy into the stock market but a bad time to sell your trains.....



## NorfolkSouthernguy (Jan 29, 2019)

As many of you know I am always on top of eBays trends, pricing, selling, values etc... This is the first time in my life I can say that on eBay its a buyers market. In times of financial strain many people take things they do not need or use and sell those items for a quick cash injection. Many things unfortunately that they do not want to sell must be forfeited for the sake of the better good.

Its great to have that avenue to sell things for some much needed cash via eBay but the down side is the market gets flooded due to mass amounts of people doing the same thing to get extra money coming in. The consumers cash flow gets smaller which in turn makes the demand for luxury items drop. 

I have witnessed this up close and personal with recent purchases I have made on eBay. I had placed bids on 3 SD70 Kato Executive Scheme BNSF engines brand new on 3 individual listings. The auction ending date came and I was online as the seconds ticked down. I was prepared to have a short battle during those last 15 seconds as each one ended. However, there was no battle at all.. I was rather shocked when the first one closed $3 shy of $100 with no one making a move to own it. The second one ticked down and I was once again ready but only 2 small bids that moved the number from $97 to $122... The last one came and it was the most rare one of the 3 but had already climbed to $138. I was ready for a Mexican stand off typical during the last 15 seconds but nothing came... A short month or 2 months ago each one of those rare engines would have all closed right at $200 - $220 each totaling at minimum $600 for the trio yet I had all 3 for $360

I have had many other deals that ended up being very good deals in the end. 6 new Atlas single head 1 target signals and 3 Atlas bidirectional 2 target signals for $120? Retail on those from any hobby shop USA would have been over $230 all day long. 

If you can hold off from selling your train items I would really suggest that. This market is not returning top dollar on our beloved trains and accessories. On the other side of that coin if you are needing items for your collection or layout then now is the time to obtain them. 

Also, the last 6 weeks has been a great time to invest in the stock market but that window is slowly closing. Even when the market closes down it is still up from where it was last month. I have made many moves in my portfolio during this "pandemic". I have been very aggressive in that area because after Trump came in in 2016 the market has made leaps and bounds. New records set, companies trading for the first time, going public etc etc... If people can afford to make moves with their portfolios prices have not been down like this in years so to not take advantage of it while you can is not wise. The market will come back and in my opinion we will all see that upward climb in the next 6 months. It will certainly rise like it did in 2016 if Trump wins a second term which I believe he will. That is even better news for our portfolios. 

To be in my 40's the stock market has been very good to me the last 25 years and continues to do so. Granted I have ownership of a wealth management firm with a name every one knows but I wont mention it here because the FTC regulates everything so tightly that people would be amazed. My wife being a Financial Advisor now for over 20 years has certainly helped in that area as well. 

In closing buy low on eBay but sell low on eBay... Buy low on Wall Street and sell high on Wall Street very soon!


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

You couldn't tell that from the prices for Bemo equipment. Some sellers have BIN $30 higher for used equipment that you can buy new for $65. Go figure.


----------



## The USRA Guy (Apr 26, 2020)

Prices have definetly been jaw-dropping lately. Earlier this week I was cruising eBay, and to my suprise, saw a working, intact large scale steamer starting at 20$ cad. Have also looked at multiple HO BLI steamers for quite a bargain...sitting for days and no one touches them!


----------



## prrfan (Dec 19, 2014)

This is the worse time of year to sell trains anyway, regardless of the economy. Fall to Christmas is traditionally the best. 
I don’t doubt that economic conditions will depress prices even then, though. Anyone who looks at their train collection as a potential source of substantial income is in for disappointment.


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

Well, I always assume my trains are worth zero as far as re-sale goes. Keeps things simple and pure - they are toys, bought for pleasure, and the money is gone once I own them..


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Truthfully, if you are dreaming of a profit, or even a minimal loss, it's never a good time to sell trains. They're not like Real-Estate with rare exceptions, they don't appreciate in value.


----------



## NorfolkSouthernguy (Jan 29, 2019)

The USRA Guy said:


> Prices have definetly been jaw-dropping lately. Earlier this week I was cruising eBay, and to my suprise, saw a working, intact large scale steamer starting at 20$ cad. Have also looked at multiple HO BLI steamers for quite a bargain...sitting for days and no one touches them!


Yes and I forgot to mention that on those BNSF units or BN that 54 people were watching and in the 40’s range watching the other 2 yet no moves on them hardly at all. 


The USRA Guy said:


> Prices have definetly been jaw-dropping lately. Earlier this week I was cruising eBay, and to my suprise, saw a working, intact large scale steamer starting at 20$ cad. Have also looked at multiple HO BLI steamers for quite a bargain...sitting for days and no one touches them!


Yes and I forgot to mention regarding the BN units 54 people were watching 1 of those listings and in the 40’s were watching on the other 2. Yet no one made a move at all. That never happens.


----------



## NorfolkSouthernguy (Jan 29, 2019)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Truthfully, if you are dreaming of a profit, or even a minimal loss, it's never a good time to sell trains. They're not like Real-Estate with rare exceptions, they don't appreciate in value.


Perhaps you are correct John. However, they hold pretty strong on resale in my opinion. Even when flipped 4, 5, 6 times. This truly is not a hobby for a poor man. Whether new or used it seems that nothing is cheap especially if someone like me who is anti-Bachmann and just has to have that Broadway Limited AC6000 with DCC/Sound/Smoke and all the other bells and whistles or that Overland Brass Norfolk Southern used on its 4th owner for $500. By the time one pays tax, shipping and the price of the item you end up $40 or so less than retail on a engine that was produced new 10 years ago. 

The demand shows in the watchers and actual bidders. “Slightly used” SD40-2 DCC Sound decoder installed and it’s bringing in 20 bidders like it’s the last 1 on earth. A decent size collection will bring a very good return value in cash. There honestly isn’t many hobbies I can think of that used equipment brings 80% - 90% return.


----------



## NorfolkSouthernguy (Jan 29, 2019)

prrfan said:


> This is the worse time of year to sell trains anyway, regardless of the economy. Fall to Christmas is traditionally the best.
> I don’t doubt that economic conditions will depress prices even then, though. Anyone who looks at their train collection as a potential source of substantial income is in for disappointment.


I think the disconnect here is basing their personal opinion solely on how much money they have put into their own collection then assuming every ones collection is basically the same. If the collector has all Bachmann, Tyco, Lifelike, A.H.M. and others along those lines with the majority being DC if not all then the resale total will not be substantial at all. However, the next guys collection is all DCC Scaletrains.com, Broadway Limited, Athearn Genesis, Kato, Overland Brass and others that same caliber the end result is very much different. 

A friend of mines brother passed away about 6 - 8 months ago. His brother was in his 40's but had some heart conditions. He was a passionate train hobbyist and had complied a decent collection in his life. He had some brass pieces, several Broadway Limited pieces, several Athearn Genesis, he liked ScaleTrains so he had some of those and the list went on along those quality lines. My friend which again was his brother contacted me shortly after his brother passed. He said I have no idea what to do with my brothers train collection. He said his brother had no burial insurance or life insurance or anything really in place for when he died. 

I told him to send me over some pictures of the collection and then I could tell him more. He sent me those pictures and the pictures contained what I mentioned above as in brands. He had a pretty nice collection, nothing crazy or needing storage units to hold it all but a nice collection. It wasn't near as big as mine but nice. I called my friend the next day and told him that the best avenue would be to begin to list them on eBay one at a time. I felt that was the best avenue to sell the collection off. They honestly needed the money to help cover the expenses they were out to bury his brother and settle up his loose ends that they had paid out of pocket being there was no insurance of any kind.

A long story short here. My friend worked a full time job, had a family etc but he went hard at it in the time he had to list this collection. That collection of "toy trains" in the end when all was said and done brought the family $52,000. He wanted to give me a few brass pieces but I made him let me buy them just like every one else had done.

So this heart broken family who lost their loved one too soon and was left to pick up the pieces on their own dime never in a million years thought that collection would bring even $5000... He couldn't thank me enough and I hadn't done anything special. I told him where to get the best dollar for dollar and coached him along the way of what many of the pieces even where. He had no idea what was what so I was glad to help them out however I could. 

So for anyone to say their collection has no value or is money gone never to return is something I can not even wrap my brain around. I been that guy collecting for 30 years of my life. I see what I am paying from this transaction to the next so I know that what I have has a high value. My friend only needed $9000 to cover his brothers loose ends. They took care of his loose ends alright and had $43,000 for their troubles. The collection brought even more than the $52,000 because the $52K was after eBays fees and Paypals fees...

It all boils down to what the collection is and how serious the collector is but I will not look down at $52,000 and honestly I do not think you would either. I have the cheaper stuff that I began my collection with when I was not able to throw real money at the hobby. Several years back that all changed so its far from all cheapies....


----------



## prrfan (Dec 19, 2014)

NorfolkSouthernguy said:


> I think the disconnect here is basing their personal opinion solely on how much money they have put into their own collection then assuming every ones collection is basically the same. If the collector has all Bachmann, Tyco, Lifelike, A.H.M. and others along those lines with the majority being DC if not all then the resale total will not be substantial at all. However, the next guys collection is all DCC Scaletrains.com, Broadway Limited, Athearn Genesis, Kato, Overland Brass and others that same caliber the end result is very much different.
> 
> A friend of mines brother passed away about 6 - 8 months ago. His brother was in his 40's but had some heart conditions. He was a passionate train hobbyist and had complied a decent collection in his life. He had some brass pieces, several Broadway Limited pieces, several Athearn Genesis, he liked ScaleTrains so he had some of those and the list went on along those quality lines. My friend which again was his brother contacted me shortly after his brother passed. He said I have no idea what to do with my brothers train collection. He said his brother had no burial insurance or life insurance or anything really in place for when he died.
> 
> ...


How many people do you think will have $50k worth of trains?


----------



## bigdodgetrain (Jun 12, 2015)

prrfan said:


> How many people do you think will have $50k worth of trains?



a lot more then you would think.


----------



## NorfolkSouthernguy (Jan 29, 2019)

prrfan said:


> How many people do you think will have $50k worth of trains?


Well being that all the upscale Manufacturers/Distributers/Hobby Shops online and off line seem to constantly stay sold out and/or back ordered and eBay operating 24/7 new and used auctions or buy it now closing every couple of minutes any where from $200.00 - $700.00 with upper brass pieces selling for $1500.00 - $6000.00 each that tells me there are easily thousands and thousands in this world.

We on this board are a mere couple of hundred truly active members and that's a generous number. We are a couple hundred people in a world of 7.8 BILLION so saying thousands have those kinds of personal collections is a very conservative number....


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

it would be interesting to know how many model railroaders there are in the 7.8 billion world population.....but I imagine that would be impossible to ascertain....

I don't imagine there are very many in third world counties, which make up a huge percentage of the world population....


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Norfolksouthernguy -- I think the point isn't that you can't sell used trains for money. You absolutely can. And for a good chunk of change, too. The point is that it's rare, if not unheard of, to sell it for more than it was originally worth, unless there is some customization involved. Model trains are rarely a good investment, if your intent is to hold or increase value.

Because of the way the industry has evolved -- smaller manufacturing runs and less retail inventory, there will probably always be a thriving used market. But a market that chips a few percentage points off of the value with each sale.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

And the point the OP made about ebay being a buyers market.....I don't see it....I looked at a lot of auctions, and the sellers are out of their minds to expect the prices they post.....plus exorbitant shipping.....they're not getting my money......


----------



## The USRA Guy (Apr 26, 2020)

Yeah, I saw this guy selling an old split chassis Bachmann Consolidation for 179$ without shipping (with shipping, it was well over 200$). The worse thing is...someone actually bought it!


----------



## Dennis461 (Jan 5, 2018)

I need/want to sell an Athearn Super Power F7A, Southern Pacific paint scheme.
I bought it used at a yard sale for $10.00.
There are currently two on ebay
1. bidding today is $30.95
2. buy it now price $94.99

Now, as I recall, I paid around $30 for most of my similar diesels on ebay prior to Covid-19.
So prices for these particular engines have not changed, IMHO.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

That sure doesn't sound like a buyer's market to me....


----------



## NorfolkSouthernguy (Jan 29, 2019)

CTValleyRR said:


> Norfolksouthernguy -- I think the point isn't that you can't sell used trains for money. You absolutely can. And for a good chunk of change, too. The point is that it's rare, if not unheard of, to sell it for more than it was originally worth, unless there is some customization involved. Model trains are rarely a good investment, if your intent is to hold or increase value.
> 
> Because of the way the industry has evolved -- smaller manufacturing runs and less retail inventory, there will probably always be a thriving used market. But a market that chips a few percentage points off of the value with each sale.


No where did I mention "holding or increase value". I did say that I find it impressive that the higher end engines hold their value 80% - 90% even after in many cases multiple owners. I never mentioned even a profit of any kind even though there are many cases when reselling that they do surpass 100% of the original value. I still didn't even mention that until now.

I also would not disagree about smaller runs creating less retail inventory. However what many people do not know is a lot of those same retail spaces that are showing out of stock just seems to apply on their websites or instore shelves only. The stock seems to magically appear on eBay for sale at a higher price than their websites or stores price is. Why? because people buy them at that higher price because their go to hobby shops show out of stock. I have seen this over and over through the years. The perfect scam for more money? Bingo but it works and people keep buying.


----------



## NorfolkSouthernguy (Jan 29, 2019)

Old_Hobo said:


> That sure doesn't sound like a buyer's market to me....


How many train items have you purchased on eBay this month? or last month? I have purchased several things at much less than I would have 2 months ago. I just watched 2 very popular Kato more rare engines that would have sold very quick yet didn't get the first bid so they closed with no buyers. Same exact thing last night on several that came and went with no buyers. NO WAY that would have happened 2 months ago and the years before.

I gave multiple examples of my personal experiences in detail from different purchases and different sellers. This is a buyers market right now. Does that mean because some guys are in a bad spot for money attempting to sell things way over priced due to not having a pay check in 2 months not a buyers market??? Of course not... People are having a hard time, desperate times calls for desperate measures to feed their kids. They need every dime right now so yes some folks will be way over priced out of desperation. That hardly sets the pace for the overall state of reselling on eBay. Besides eBay has ALWAYS had those people that are way over priced even before this covid scare and will be there long after this covid scare but some are desperate. okay? 

I got contacted from eBay to be part of their 25 year celebration. I been on eBay since it began 25 years ago and I am seeing this hobby in a different state than I ever have before. I simply passed that on in a post as a POSITIVE thing. I thought people may want to know that if they didn't have to sell their train items now to not. If they were on the fortunate side of this covid mess like me and could still buy then it was a good time to buy. That's it - nothing more and nothing less. I guess that was my mistake.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

I have made no purchases on eBay for the past 6 months, because I haven't found what I want at the price I want.....I don't go out and buy trains just because they are cheap, I am getting picky in my old age.....so this buyer (me) does not see a buyer's market there.....I guess it's in the eye of the beholder.....

And maybe those locomotives that you said didn't sell were priced too high.....is that the reason?


----------



## bewhole (Dec 31, 2016)

I like a good deal myself but I will pay for something I want. I also like to "Take a chance" Like this one. It says non powered but everything the mdl# and all the pics says otherwise. Broadway Limited Western Pacific #801B EMD F3B | eBay
What do you think?? Did I get a deal or not and what are the chances of them being wrong.


----------



## TrainingDay (May 27, 2020)

NorfolkSouthernguy said:


> It will certainly rise like it did in 2016 if Trump wins a second term which I believe he will. That is even better news for our portfolios.


This is exactly the reason that I and most of the younger cohort are abandoning model railroading. Why bring politics into it? Why put a huge 'TRUMP' banner on the G gauge box cars at a train show, like i saw one time? My kids love trains, but encounter old man hostility at shows and political diatribes at the tables. We were lectured by a man oer the fact that Thomas was adding 'female' engines, to a 5 year old. That's what's killing this hobby.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Let's leave politics out of model trains and this forum please.


----------



## The USRA Guy (Apr 26, 2020)

Heres a nice home for all you political grouches😊
Politics Forum.org | PoFo


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

bewhole said:


> I like a good deal myself but I will pay for something I want. I also like to "Take a chance" Like this one. It says non powered but everything the mdl# and all the pics says otherwise. Broadway Limited Western Pacific #801B EMD F3B | eBay
> What do you think?? Did I get a deal or not and what are the chances of them being wrong.


Did you ask the seller questions? You should.....


----------



## LVDave714 (Jan 19, 2020)

Norfolk southern guy, I wouldn't get to rattled. It seems even on this forum there always has to be the internet guru's that think they know everything. These boards are suppose to enhance the hobbie but unfortunately it doesn't. Every post seems to be answered with a smart comment.


----------



## The USRA Guy (Apr 26, 2020)

LVDave714 said:


> Norfolk southern guy, I wouldn't get to rattled. It seems even on this forum there always has to be the internet guru's that think they know everything. These boards are suppose to enhance the hobbie but unfortunately it doesn't. Every post seems to be answered with a smart comment.


Dramatic much?😒


----------



## NorfolkSouthernguy (Jan 29, 2019)

LVDave714 said:


> Norfolk southern guy, I wouldn't get to rattled. It seems even on this forum there always has to be the internet guru's that think they know everything. These boards are suppose to enhance the hobbie but unfortunately it doesn't. Every post seems to be answered with a smart comment.


I appreciate you posting this. This is a big problem on this forum and honestly it is a shame. I am just now responding to you because I haven't been back here since the last unnecessary drama fest and I now see it has continued without me. WOW unbelievable.. I was debating on dropping this forum because of this same old stuff.. That was before I see the non sense is still going!! 

A good forum for any hobby is about people on the same team getting together to help each other, offer advice, share a laugh, be able to discuss anything and everything about the hobby, support each other, feel welcome and appreciated. I do not feel that way here and never really have. 

Its the same people doing all the talking. Its their way or no way and no one speaks up to stop others from being rude or making constant negative comments. 

Take this post as the perfect example. In a nut shell I was a bit excited that I had never seen prices as good as they are for hobby related items on eBay. I come on to share that information because to me its passing the good word on. If you do not have to sell then wait but if you are looking to grab some things then now is the time. I am not the CEO of eBay but I have been extremely active on eBay for 25 years and I buy ALOT.. TOO MUCH but its true. I want to pass that on that hey this is a good time to buy! 

OH and by the way as I have mentioned on here before I am very involved in the financial sector for 20+ years, my wife is a Financial Advisor and a senior partner/owner so while I am at it YES now is a great time to buy into the stock market! THIS CAN MAKE YOU MONEY LATER IN LIFE - That's good news right? just like eBay - good news right?? Yes - ALL POSITIVE and I want to spread the word! WHY?? Well that's what we do to help each other right??? Your welcome! right? WRONG - NOT HERE!

The decades of buying train items new and used which makes up 95% of my 2000 + piece collection I bought from eBay. YES I would also would like to say that I am genuinely impressed with how well they hold their value! That's a positive thing right??? YES that's fantastic!! Right? 

Well... not quite … not to this forum... "my trains are worthless"... "I just assume my collection to be money lost"... "trains aren't like real-estate....."... "I was looking at something for $100 and I just know that I paid $30 for mine back whenever blah blah.." "YEAH IT DOESNT LOOK LIKE NO BUYERS MARKET TO ME!".... OH and now there is more been added in my absence! NOW some person with 2 posts is blaming me because I stated the fact that if trump wins it will help our portfolios. Not a opinion btw its FACTUAL DATA right? "you old guys with a Trump banner on a G-Scale car makes us leave the hobby" WHAT??? 

I am not sure who he thinks he is talking to but I am in my 40's and I haven't been to any train show no where so I have no idea what this guy is talking about. Is this all a bad comedy skit here or what??

Dave then you actually speak up for what is true here and I honestly appreciate that because no one speaks up against the same ones that do all the talking... What do you get in return? Dave are you dramatic much? I couldn't make this stuff up if I had to....

Everything I just mentioned (paragraphs to even address them all) from what I started as a friendly, helpful, healthy POSITIVE discussion about our hobby, our trains, our stock market in a time when all the news is bad news via main stream media.... 

I am just blowing hot air and Dave is dramatic... wow... and everyone else that has posted negative and argumentative comments on here are what? The ray of sunshine for the forum? or DRAMATIC is more fitting clearly. 

Until this forum gets Moderators that do not tolerate the bullying, negativity, smart comments etc etc it will remain just as it is now and has been since I been here. The same people doing 90% of the talking will ALWAYS be the same people doing 90% of the talking. Old school, cheap, set it their ways, knows everything, negativity, negativity and more negativity. Welcome to the forum. 

If speaking the truth on nonsense such as this gets this account banned them so be it. No loss here.


----------



## NorfolkSouthernguy (Jan 29, 2019)

Old_Hobo said:


> I have made no purchases on eBay for the past 6 months, because I haven't found what I want at the price I want.....I don't go out and buy trains just because they are cheap, I am getting picky in my old age.....so this buyer (me) does not see a buyer's market there.....I guess it's in the eye of the beholder.....
> 
> And maybe those locomotives that you said didn't sell were priced too high.....is that the reason?


Then you have no place at the table to be so opinionated and sure of a market that you have spent $0 dollars in. What's your point? If you do not have anything good to say to someone who is speaking of good things then do not bother bringing your negativity into a conversation that isn't meant for you.


----------



## NorfolkSouthernguy (Jan 29, 2019)

The USRA Guy said:


> Dramatic much?😒


Speaking the truth and not afraid of your negative bully friend is not dramatic. Its quite the opposite and called having a back bone. Maybe you need to find your back bone again if you ever had it to begin with.


----------



## NorfolkSouthernguy (Jan 29, 2019)

bewhole said:


> I like a good deal myself but I will pay for something I want. I also like to "Take a chance" Like this one. It says non powered but everything the mdl# and all the pics says otherwise. Broadway Limited Western Pacific #801B EMD F3B | eBay
> What do you think?? Did I get a deal or not and what are the chances of them being wrong.


For what it is worth in this mess of comments except for yours and maybe 2 others. I think you got a great deal there. I really like that WP paint scheme and always have. It reminds me of the Daylight scheme and that's another looker indeed.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

NorfolkSouthernguy said:


> Then you have no place at the table to be so opinionated and sure of a market that you have spent $0 dollars in. What's your point? If you do not have anything good to say to someone who is speaking of good things then do not bother bringing your negativity into a conversation that isn't meant for you.


I am merely disagreeing with your assertion that model train prices are great on eBay right now.......that is certainly not my observation, items seem to be priced rather high, in my opinion, which is why I haven't bought any trains on eBay lately...

If you want to call that negativity, then go right ahead.....just because people don't agree with you doesn't mean that they are negative.....so take a chill pill.....


----------



## NorfolkSouthernguy (Jan 29, 2019)

Old_Hobo said:


> I am merely disagreeing with your assertion that model train prices are great on eBay right now.......that is certainly not my observation, items seem to be priced rather high, in my opinion, which is why I haven't bought any trains on eBay lately...
> 
> If you want to call that negativity, then go right ahead.....just because people don't agree with you doesn't mean that they are negative.....so take a chill pill.....


You can speak in a certain way to be respectful but the way you go about things is un-called for. You couldn't just say "thanks for the update I will have to keep a eye on it see what I may be able to find for myself". You have to come back speaking negative then come back yet again with "yeah it sure doesn't look like a buyers market to me" and come back and back and back.. poke, poke and poke at someone who has done NOTHING to you. You are not even active on eBay from you own words so pick some other topic to troll with negative comments on and not one you know nothing about. Its very easy to do.. 

Let it go and find other areas that you know something about.


----------



## NorfolkSouthernguy (Jan 29, 2019)

TrainingDay said:


> This is exactly the reason that I and most of the younger cohort are abandoning model railroading. Why bring politics into it? Why put a huge 'TRUMP' banner on the G gauge box cars at a train show, like i saw one time? My kids love trains, but encounter old man hostility at shows and political diatribes at the tables. We were lectured by a man oer the fact that Thomas was adding 'female' engines, to a 5 year old. That's what's killing this hobby.


What is your portfolio geared towards and what do you want to achieve in your portfolio?? If you want to lose money then that's your choice. I am speaking from factual data of the markets history prior to the 2016 elections and the projections if the same path is followed in 2020. Do you even know what I am talking about?

I am not sure who you label as a younger cohort and some old men hurt your feelings for expressing their freedom of speech of who they politically support at a train show but if you are getting so butt hurt over it to say that these old men are what is turning younger hobbyist away from the hobby is absolutely ridiculous. 

I am in my 40's not some old codger sitting at a train show first of all, I also have a 10 year old son and 14 year old daughter myself. Do you get scared when the car in front of you at a redlight has a bumper sticker on it for a candidate you do not agree with?? Do you boycott that car company for having a sticker on it you do not agree with? That's the silliest thing I have ever heard in my life. 

If you get all upset and bent out of shape over peoples political views at a train show. I do not see how coming online to this forum or any other forum to find your answers is the right idea. 

Furthermore by looking for the answer to some old men's choice of sticker on their train car at their booth on this forum or any other forum is very strange because no one here has the answer to why you are so non-tolerant of peoples beliefs. That is something you need to work on with yourself but high jacking my thread of factual market trends is the last place you will pass blame or find your answer.


----------



## The USRA Guy (Apr 26, 2020)

NorfolkSouthernguy said:


> Do you get scared when the car in front of you at a redlight has a bumper sticker on it for a candidate you do not agree with?? Do you boycott that car company for having a sticker on it you do not agree with? That's the silliest thing I have ever heard in my life.


Your telling Hobo to be respectful one second, yet you are here mocking this guy the next because he doesn't agree with you??? And again...telling me I have no backbone because you didn't agree with me? I thought you were all about everyone having their own opinion. You could have been as polite and priss as you make yourself out to be and said "sorry, I don't really agree with that" on all three counts. Seems pretty assumptive of you to say that Hobo is my "negative bully friend" just because we are both Canadians, I barely know him, I was just (in your words) speaking what was to me "the truth".


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Looks like someone took his cranky pill today.....I've been as respectful as everyone else in this thread, the one difference being is that I disagreed, respectfully I might add, with your opinion.....that is the way the world works, we don't all have the same rosy outlook.....so we are allowed disagree with one another, at least we were allowed the last time I checked.....you can accept that, or, as you said, "get all upset and bent out of shape" and wig out with another rant reply.....in fact, I eagerly await it....


----------



## NorfolkSouthernguy (Jan 29, 2019)

The USRA Guy said:


> Your telling Hobo to be respectful one second, yet you are here mocking this guy the next because he doesn't agree with you??? And again...telling me I have no backbone because you didn't agree with me? I thought you were all about everyone having their own opinion. You could have been as polite and priss as you make yourself out to be and said "sorry, I don't really agree with that" on all three counts. Seems pretty assumptive of you to say that Hobo is my "negative bully friend" just because we are both Canadians, I barely know him, I was just (in your words) speaking what was to me "the truth".


I started this whole post as a positive conversation over 2 weeks ago. YOU and your negative buddy has added 0 content except negative garbage the is not needed. When you have no experience on the topic and have nothing good to say then keep it to yourself. 

Hobo is always negative with smart remarks and you can find it all over this forum. Members have messaged me sick and tired of his constant remarks. You obviously do not get it and he sure doesn’t.

i see many things I do not agree with but I do not have to stick my nose in it with high school comments to bring down the vibe of the conversation. Especially if I know absolutely nothing about the topic. 

A member steps in 2 weeks later after hearing his nonsense of basically calling me a lier about the current market and you have to jump in to the positive guy calling him dramatic? Grow up. Members know what I am talking about by the messages I have received and I appreciate that. 

They are staying out of his nonsense and not catering to his drama of knowing it all but has no idea of the resellers market or the financial market of the country. They are smart and not into this silly stuff like you and him.

i get tired of nonsense going on over 2 weeks now so yeah I am going to speak up. A new member gets on to insult All of you “old men” and what’s going on at a train show. Blaming who he thinks is a old man in me but he is wrong but he is still going to blame my analysis of what’s proven on the Wall Street numbers and you old men being the reason young people are leaving the hobby. Which is flat out absurd. You and your buddy missed that insult completely which is hilarious yet very sad. 

If you do not know what your talking about, having nothing useful to add except negative drama then do not insert your garbage. It’s that simple. I have already catered enough to you and grandpa know nothings clueless bs. 

You and your sweetie hobo go start a new thread offering nothing productive then you and him can pat each other on the back as much as you want. Otherwise get lost and go text each other or something. Good lord grow up. You 2 have embarrassed yourself enough.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm going to close this one before it gets totally out of hand.


----------

